# Hannahs pretty sweater shirts



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My friend Cathy made these pretty sweater shirts for Hannah.They are fleece & so soft & pretty. She'll be all warm & cozy this winter.The pink one was especially designed for Hannah.She's making one for Boo also.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Hannah is just beyond gorgeous... She is perfection in a Maltese for sure! :wub: 

Those sweaters are so darn cute!!! Does she sell them to the public?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are precious and Hannah does them justice!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Hannah and her new sweaters are stunning!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 22 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820859


> Ohhhh, Hannah is just beyond gorgeous... She is perfection in a Maltese for sure! :wub:
> 
> Those sweaters are so darn cute!!! Does she sell them to the public?[/B]



QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 22 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820860


> Those are precious and Hannah does them justice![/B]


They look absolutely adorable in them. I want one tooooo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those are just too darn cute for words!! lOVE THEM!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those are just too darn cute for words!! lOVE THEM!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Those sweaters are fantastic! So snuggly looking. And oh my Hannah....you are Dog's Top Model for sure. You are stunning my little precious girl. And your mommy captured the perfect ad shot in that first picture.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

They are really pretty. And Hannah is a little doll! If she doesn't sell them to the public, I have a feeling she will after your postings..LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is darling, just precious in her new fleece tops........In the last pic, she looks like she is sooooo HAPPY!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hannah is too adorable! :wub: And those sweaters, I want one too!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 22 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820859


> Ohhhh, Hannah is just beyond gorgeous... She is perfection in a Maltese for sure! :wub:
> 
> Those sweaters are so darn cute!!! Does she sell them to the public?[/B]


Thanks everyone. Sher & all those who asked, I'm not sure if she is going to advertise & sell to the public. I will tell her of everyones interest in them & see if it's something she has time for or would be interested in.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow those sweaters are sooooo pretty and so is Hannah :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Hannah is just gorgeous in her new little sweaters. She looks so proud of herself. She is too pretty for words.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

There is cutie in her butterfly barrettes we were talking about. I love those sweater shirts on her. Beautiful colors for Hannah too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hannah's so pretty, she could sell anything....watch out what you put on her...LOL.

Those are very very nice shirts! They look very well made.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow.your babies so adorable. and the shirt so sweet.love it. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hannah looks gorgeous and those little shirts are just adorable. :wub: I hope she decides to sell to the public, i would love to get some for Chloe.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

How cute! I would definitely be interested if she decides to sell to the public too! Those look perfect for our mild Texas winters!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the shirts, her choice of colors are wonderful. Hannah you just keep getting prettier in every picture :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hannah, just when I think you can't be any cuter, you go and prove me wrong! That head tilt in the first pic is just adorable, Sue. The little sweaters are very pretty and Hannah rocks them!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

gosh - those are just adorable! Hannah looks as pretty as ever


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 22 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820984


> Hannah, just when I think you can't be any cuter, you go and prove me wrong! That head tilt in the first pic is just adorable, Sue. The little sweaters are very pretty and Hannah rocks them![/B]


Thanks Linda, I've been trying forever to catch that headtilt. My old camera wasn't fast enough,but my new one is catching them.  


Thanks again everyone for the nice comments for Hannah & her sweater shirts.


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hannah you are gorgeous in your new shirts.....I really like the green one on her....very cute. 

If your friends decides to sell these, I would be interested.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

LOVE those sweaters and Hannah is the perfect model!!!!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Hannah is soooooooooo cute...i love her sweaters :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:  I am totally in LOVE with baby doll's face Hannah ... she looks super ADORABLE with or without anything on -- just look at that smile in the last pic -melts my heart- ^_^ I gotta also admit that these sweater shirts are SO adorable and well made  love the pictures too, Sue :clap:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

"Too Cute" is exactly right!! :wub: :wub: Hannah is quite the model. The sweaters look great on her!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to ask how you got Hanna to have her back to you while taking her pictures. I'm trying to get mine to sit with their back to me and give the head over the shoulder look like Des' little girl. But they refuse to turn their back to me. LOL I've got them too well trained I guess to always look AT the camera.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are so good and Hannah is beautiful!! 
Those shirts are really nice and she's the perfect model for them. 
:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Aug 23 2009, 04:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821090


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I am totally in LOVE with baby doll's face Hannah ... she looks super ADORABLE with or without anything on -- just look at that smile in the last pic -melts my heart- ^_^ I gotta also admit that these sweater shirts are SO adorable and well made  love the pictures too, Sue :clap:[/B]


Thanks Kat, I'm soooooo glad you're back home again :chili: 


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 23 2009, 07:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821106


> I have to ask how you got Hanna to have her back to you while taking her pictures. I'm trying to get mine to sit with their back to me and give the head over the shoulder look like Des' little girl. But they refuse to turn their back to me. LOL I've got them too well trained I guess to always look AT the camera.[/B]


LOL, Crystal,it's not easy. Boo & Hannah don't want to turn their backs either. That's what happens when we train them to look straight at the camera. I have to work with them. I have found if I don't use treats & keep repeating stay,they will eventually let me get behind them for a quick shot or 2. Most of the time,they are looking over their shoulder & in most cases that's good.


Thanks to all who posted the compliments for Hannah & her new shirts.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Your babies are so beautiful!!! And so are those sweaters!!! Just precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Those sweaters are SO CUTE!! But, I don't believe I've EVER seen anything as freakin' adorable as Hannah's sweet face in the fifth photo!!! :wub: I'm in LURVE!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She does a great job! Their beautiful! Hanna is such a super model cover girl! :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

those are adorable


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hannah is beautiful!! I love the sweaters :wub: 

Cathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Aww Sue, Hannah looks precious in every picture, I love her face. 
Isn't Cathy super talented ? :wub: She made me the softest blanket with my last name on it..
She is a good friend :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hannah looks beautiful in those sweaters! I hope your friend decides to sell them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, those sweaters are amazing! You can see the quality of craftsmanship in each one...they are BEAUTIFUL! She could definitely make a business out of selling those if she wanted to.

Hannah, you look darling in your new sweaters! Now you're ready for cooler weather!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh she looks soooo gorgeous! what a nice thing for your friend to do  shes going to be so cosy this winter


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 24 2009, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821489


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Aww Sue, Hannah looks precious in every picture, I love her face.
> Isn't Cathy super talented ? :wub: She made me the softest blanket with my last name on it..
> She is a good friend :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks Andrea, yes,Cathy is very talented & very nice. Her work is perfection.



Thanks everyone,I'll be sure to let Cathy know there is an interest here for the shirts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE all the pictures of beautiful Hannah and her adorable sweaters! Both Hannah and her sweaters look so soft and cuddly! :wub: :wub: 
If Cathy has an interest to sell sweaters ... I, like others here, would love to have a special sweater made for Snowball.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hannah is a beautiful doll baby!!


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

So cute. Did you say Hannah was a Chrisman baby?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hannah and those sweaters are pure sweetness! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone Hannah looks beautiful and the sweaters are darling. They look so soft and comfy. 

I too would love to have one for Izzy.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Such cute sweaters!! Great Pics :wub:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Those do look really warm! I like that they come up high too, like a turtle-neck.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

After I get my baby boy, after the first of the year, I would love to get some of these sweaters too!!

HUGz! Julee


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I just can't get over how utterly adorable Hannah is! She is such a perfect little model. :tender: I love her sweaters...so pretty & cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (BellaBianca's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821967


> So cute. Did you say Hannah was a Chrisman baby?[/B]


I adopted Hannah from Divine,although she was bred by Richelieu's. Thus her registered name, Richelieu's Divine Surprise. I'd love to have a Chrisman baby though.  


Thanks so much everyone for the nice compliments for Hannah & her shirts.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YIKES I almost missed this thread filled w/sweet Hannah! Her smile is one of my favorites!!!!! Adorable Sue! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I want my next Malt to have eyes as beautiful as Hannah's. :tender: Those eyes are absolutely lovely. :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks gorgeous in those beautiful sweaters.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Hannah is a pretty model! So adorable!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks again for all the lovely compliments for Hannah.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh I have missed that pretty face so much - Sue she is stunning as always - how much we love our Hannah baby face girl ..
Bellas says that Boo aint that shabby either :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those jumpers are gorgeous, I love those pastel colours too, so pretty. Hannah looks beautiful.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

those are lovely :wub:


----------

